# Double J Saddles?



## FriesianSH (May 28, 2008)

I'm getting rid of my Circle Y and switching to another saddle maker. A brand I'm seriously looking at is Double J. Has anyone here had any good or bad experiences with Double J and their saddles? Thanks for the help!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Don't know a thing about them..... Check out horsetackreview.com They might have some info.


----------



## FriesianSH (May 28, 2008)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> Don't know a thing about them..... Check out horsetackreview.com They might have some info.


That's the first place I looked. They only have reviews on a few Double J barrel saddles. Thanks though!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Oh.. ok... lol Guess great minds think alike! :wink:


----------

